# Interesting loophole regarding cleanup fee



## Dakijan (Aug 5, 2014)

Lately, I've been having drunk customers who are on the verge of puking in the back, and it prompted me to look up the exact Uber policy. Please feel free to reference it yourself as well:

https://partners.uber.com/faq/questions/5372

The part that stuck out to me was

"*Why was my reimbursement request declined or partially reimbursed?"
3. You received cash from the rider for cleaning cost.
*
What this means to me, is that a rider can say whoops sorry for barfing, here is $10 in cash. (Unless he gives $200 in cash)

When you write to UBER, they will say customer gave you cash, we cant verify the amount, you're out of luck. So it is my opinion to deny any sort of cash when something like this happens, this way we can be properly compensated for the mess. Please let me know what you guys think.


----------



## Dakijan (Aug 5, 2014)

Fixed


----------



## Walkersm (Apr 15, 2014)

Or get all the cash up front and not even deal with Uber turning you down. Give the customer a ride to the ATM and get the cash right then. At least $200. Tell them you will send them back any money you are not out for the clean up.

Then spend your own time going to a detailer, waiting for your car, and paying the detailer. Then figure your time and expenses to be worth just about $200.00. Amazing how it works out like that.

Same goes for when any damage is done to your vehicle. Do not count on Uber taking your back in a dispute over damage. They won't. Get the money up front.


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

Not a bad deal actually, I little puke and you get a full auto detail, in few months i may go looking for a late night puker.


----------



## willb8907 (Oct 22, 2014)

I've had clean-up fees several times and I've never been denied a claim as long as I took pictures.


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

I took cash for puke twice in the last month, both exterior only. Pocket cash, head to gas station for windshield squeegee to clean it off, and back to work.

(Do you know where that squeegee has been?)

Not much downtime, no cost and back to work.


----------



## OCBob (Jan 20, 2015)

painfreepc said:


> Not a bad deal actually, I little puke and you get a full auto detail, in few months i may go looking for a late night puker.


Only problem is trying to find a detailer early in the evening when you had a puker during peak hours.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Danikjan said:


> Lately, I've been having drunk customers who are on the verge of puking in the back, and it prompted me to look up the exact Uber policy. Please feel free to reference it yourself as well:
> 
> https://partners.uber.com/faq/questions/5372
> 
> ...


Why deny they can still say they paid. I'm looking in to getting a dash cam but meanwhile when I have a customer I have an app on my phone that records all sound.


----------



## BlkGeep (Dec 7, 2014)

It's all how you read it, I read that as saying don't accept cash from pax for clean-up, I don't have to accept anything from the puker. I'm also very vocal with near pukers, I tell them straight up, "I'll remind you it costs two hundred bucks to puke in my car", I also tell them it costs fifty to spill a drink, and ten for a ******** (I mostly use my hand). Use cold/fresh air to calm them, slowly cool it down until it's freezing, and roll the windows down, drive smooth and talk to them. I drove DD duty in the Air Force all the time and never had a puker following those guidelines, nor doing Uber and I work 8pm until I feel like it, so always drunks.


----------



## Andy1234 (Jan 3, 2015)

When people ask I tell the people upfront that they can give me cash or I can have uber bill their credit card. The one time I actually did have a puker they were all to happy to pay cash for fear of an unknown charge from Uber.... But either way they will get a 1 star from me. Although I wish Uber's rating system was more like Lyfts system. On the Lyft platform if you rate a passenger at 3 stars or less you will never get a ping from the rider again!


----------



## Long time Nyc cab driver (Dec 12, 2014)

BlkGeep said:


> It's all how you read it, I read that as saying don't accept cash from pax for clean-up, I don't have to accept anything from the puker. I'm also very vocal with near pukers, I tell them straight up, "I'll remind you it costs two hundred bucks to puke in my car", I also tell them it costs fifty to spill a drink, and ten for a ******** (I mostly use my hand). Use cold/fresh air to calm them, slowly cool it down until it's freezing, and roll the windows down, drive smooth and talk to them. I drove DD duty in the Air Force all the time and never had a puker following those guidelines, nor doing Uber and I work 8pm until I feel like it, so always drunks.




__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## SoCalBrit (Jan 21, 2015)

I had a puker two weeks back, riding with friends on another guys account who wasn't there. They asked if they could give me cash, I said the fee from Uber was at least $150 (not knowing any better). They didn't have that much on them, and said to just go via Uber. I sent pics to Uber and they credited me $200. Then 24hrs later I got an email from Uber stating that the rider said they paid me cash. I wrote back to Uber and gave them a full account of what happened, conversation and everything. Uber came back and verified that they were sticking with the $200 charge.

I detest Uber for a multitude of reasons, but in this case they did right by me. That may be the one and only time I ever say that.


----------



## FlDriver (Oct 16, 2015)

Walkersm said:


> Or get all the cash up front and not even deal with Uber turning you down. Give the customer a ride to the ATM and get the cash right then. At least $200. Tell them you will send them back any money you are not out for the clean up.
> .


Someone is drunk enough in your car to throw up, and you expect them to be able to work an ATM to withdraw cash?

What happens when they say no or say they don't have an ATM card with them or don't have a bank account? Not to mention inability to remember PIN or work the ATM?

Or what if they're able to get the cash from the ATM, then the next day they report to Uber that you "forced" them to take money out of their bank account and give it to them and "took advantage" of them when they were drunk?

Have you ever actually done this successfully? Or is this just theory?


----------



## Walkersm (Apr 15, 2014)

FlDriver said:


> Someone is drunk enough in your car to throw up, and you expect them to be able to work an ATM to withdraw cash?
> 
> What happens when they say no or say they don't have an ATM card with them or don't have a bank account? Not to mention inability to remember PIN or work the ATM?
> 
> ...


Yes may not work if you only have the one drunk passenger. But thier friends may have cash on them or an ATM card. Someone in the car is gonna pay. Done it many a times. Granted this was in a limousine where we had a signed contract stating they will pay for damage on the spot. So no star system to worry about.


----------



## R44KDEN (Jul 7, 2015)

I have not had anyone puke in 6 months of driving, mainly because I dont put myself in harms way (eg dont drive much past 10pm), unless its a private client. IF (and its a big IF) someone did barf in my car, I would be charging the rider a whole lot more than $200. If I had to pull the car off the road for a day, then not only would I charge for the detail, but also lost earnings for the day.


----------



## BostonBarry (Aug 31, 2015)

Danikjan said:


> Lately, I've been having drunk customers who are on the verge of puking in the back, and it prompted me to look up the exact Uber policy. Please feel free to reference it yourself as well:
> 
> https://partners.uber.com/faq/questions/5372
> 
> ...


 You can write a receipt up, then request reimbursement for the difference between the amount they paid you and the amount it cost to clean up


----------

